# Pocket pitt??



## vr666 (Apr 27, 2012)

So my puppy just turned a year old and I was walking her the other day and someone referred to her as a beautiful pocket pitt? I know she is small but really??? Does weight have anything to do with this designation or just height? I do know she was the runt of the litter and way way smaller than her other brothers and sisters.She is 42 lbs and 15" tall...If this helps at all.... and is this pocket pitt even a real designation?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know about pocket pit, but there is an american bully class called pockets . It is based on height for girls she would have to be under 16" at the withers for males its 17". she looks taller to me in that pic, maybe just the pic but I wouldnt have guessed pocket.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh goodness! Ruby is almost 7 months old and she's been 28lbs since 5 months. I wonder if she'll stay small like yours as well.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

papertissue said:


> Oh goodness! Ruby is almost 7 months old and she's been 28lbs since 5 months. I wonder if she'll stay small like yours as well.


I would say yes, lol. you can TYPICALLY double the weight at 4 months to find an adult weight, not always but usually.

OP your pup is VERY cute. But yeah, Pocket Pits are an incorrect name for the American Bully breed as Angel said. But if you don't have papers it could be mixed with anything to get the smaller size. Very cute girl


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The APBT has been seen from as small as 25 pounds all the way up to 70 + pounds, the Bulldog is "typically" 30 - 50lbs but there is such a wide range in weight AND appearance due to being bred for function and ability vs. a strict standard.. UNLESS you look at show stock then thats where most of your conformity will come in through AST nature..

As to YOUR dog, looks like a typical, "small", "blue" dog... From that angle and form of laying down looks nothing like a "Pocket American Bully".. Could be wrong but the picture actually makes her look leggy.. Small frame..


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> I would say yes, lol. you can TYPICALLY double the weight at 4 months to find an adult weight, not always but usually.
> 
> OP your pup is VERY cute. But yeah, Pocket Pits are an incorrect name for the American Bully breed as Angel said. But if you don't have papers it could be mixed with anything to get the smaller size. Very cute girl


My Colby is 59lbs of pure muscles. And Roo is 28lbs. Hahah. I like variety I guess!

You know something silly? I call pit bull's nipples "caterpillar ninnies" because I always picture them being able to move like a caterpillar because of how big they are. [Just a pit bull thing I guess.] And Ruby doesn't have them. vr666 your dog's small and still has them! I'm jealous! Roo still needs a training bra.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Shes a cutie. I agree with the above comments, pocket pit is not the correct term. and if i can throw my 2 cents in, i think the media has brain washed the public into thinking pits are supposed to be 70-100lb blood thirsty monsters. so when people see a slight, in shape, active APBT then they are confused. then u also have dummies like my first roomate who's GF had a boston terrier/ rat terrier mix, lil brindle and white pup and they both called it a mini pit, and everyone believed them!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

papertissue said:


> My Colby is 59lbs of pure muscles. And Roo is 28lbs. Hahah. I like variety I guess!
> 
> You know something silly? I call pit bull's nipples "caterpillar ninnies" because I always picture them being able to move like a caterpillar because of how big they are. [Just a pit bull thing I guess.] And Ruby doesn't have them. vr666 your dog's small and still has them! I'm jealous! Roo still needs a training bra.


not like I am trying to thread jack but I do not get why my boy needs 8 nipples. Always wondered about that hehehe I didn't think ladies got them unless they went through a cycle. Interesting lol


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> not like I am trying to thread jack but I do not get why my boy needs 8 nipples. Always wondered about that hehehe I didn't think ladies got them unless they went through a cycle. Interesting lol


Well that would make sense. Dookie went through her first cycle and was spayed. And has them. Ruby was spayed before he first cycle and they're super small and barely noticeable. Maybe it's just a hormonal thing for both males and females.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

pocketpit=gatermouth Just some more crap morons came up with.


----------

